# [SOLVED]blad przy kompilacji jadra

## blainne

Witam, chcialem zrobic sobie ladnego splasha i przy kompilacji jadra z ustawieniami wg http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash  pojawia sie blad:

ld: usr/built-in.o: No such file: No such file or directory

Oprocz tego, co jest w HOWTO zazanczylem tez Enable title blitting support i sterownik fb dla radeonow.

Prosze o pomoc!Last edited by blainne on Mon Feb 26, 2007 12:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Maf

Tak btw to oni proszą raczej o coś odwrotnego:

```

Linux Kernel Configuration: If any of these options don't show up, make sure you didn't select tileblitting support.

```

----------

## blainne

Wiem, ale:

- mi sie pokazuja wszystkie opcje w konfigu kernela (to chyba o to chodzi w "if any of these options don't show up")

- probowalem kompilowac rowniez bez tego, i dalej ten sam blad

----------

## blainne

Teraz sprawdzilem takze ze nie kompiluje sie nawet bez wlaczonej obslugi framebuffera. To troche dziwne, bo w czasie instalacji z Live CD (trzey dni temu)  kompilowalem z tego samego konfiga.

----------

## msch

wez se skopiuj .config, walnij 'make mrproper' i sproboj jeszcze raz

----------

## Maf

A ostatecznie wywal całe źródła i rozpakuj jeszcze raz  :Wink: 

----------

## blainne

Nie pomogło mrproper, nie pomogło emerge --unmerge gentoo-sources i ponowne emerge'owanie (czy to rozumiesz Maf pod pojęciem wywalenia?).

----------

## msch

sproboj skompilowac jajko genkernelem. jak sie uda, tzn ze cos w konfigu masz namieszane

----------

## Maf

 *blainne wrote:*   

> Nie pomogło mrproper, nie pomogło emerge --unmerge gentoo-sources i ponowne emerge'owanie (czy to rozumiesz Maf pod pojęciem wywalenia?).

 

Tak, a dokładniej:

```

emerge -C gentoo-sources

rm -r /usr/src/linux-2.6.blabla

emerge gentoo-sources

```

Jeśli zależy ci na configu to skopiuj go w bezpieczne miejsce

----------

## blainne

Genkernel tez tego nie ruszyl, ale jak zrobilem, to, co zasugerowal Maf, jadro sie skompilowalo. Dziekuje wszystkim za odpowiedzi.

----------

